# CNDirect: pink-coral and purple handled Sigma dupe brushes, more brushes, and a wallet thingy



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 6, 2015)

*CNDirect: pink-coral and purple handled Sigma dupe brushes, more brushes, and a wallet thingy*

Brush order from CNDirect. Came in about three weeks or less. As is the fashion, my dog snuck one of the white eye brushes and it chewed it to bits. I had choice words for the bastard. A purple sigma dupe arrived broken from its ferrule and a gold ferrule was dented. Still—the price was under 20 for the brushes.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 9, 2015)

Definitely give these a good scrub with a strong soap bar like Tone or a shampoo. I tried using a weaker soap and they stilled foam after I rinsed.


----------

